# Fly Fishing Film Tour 2010



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

If you guys want to catch some of the best fly fishing movies of the year

DRIFT 
Hustle & Fish
Eastern Rises

Just to name a few

The tour will be held

Tower Theaters
876 East 900 South
Salt Lake City, UT 84105
Saturday, February 27, 2010

Doors Open: 6:30 PM
Show Starts: 7:00 PM

876 East 900 South
Salt Lake City, UT 84105

http://www.flyfishingfilmtour.com/


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

definitely worth checking out for those of you who have never been. Awesome show. I just wish it was still held at Brewvies!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I may go??? Last year was awesome. Anyone know when they are releasing eastern rises? That things been teasing us for over a year...


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

Whats it cost to get in? and are they doing door prizes?


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

The other shows in different states have been been around 10 bucks not sure about any door prizes.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

they usually raffle of all kinds of products from vendor sponsors.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

sweet it's on the calendar thanks


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like a great evening out!


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> I may go??? Last year was awesome. Anyone know when they are releasing eastern rises? That things been teasing us for over a year...


I was told by a very reliable source that it will be out in May.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Nate


----------

